# Glass Panelled doors



## wrightsonm (18 Sep 2020)

I'm part way through a project creating bespoke fitted wardrobes with sliding doors.
The door construction is stacked 19+13mm walnut venered mdf to create rails and stiles. The center is 6mm toughened glass, of which 1 is mirrored & the other two are opaque painted glass. The outer edges of the stiles have 10mm solid walnut strips. The 4 inner edges of the "window" will also be edged in 10mm walnut. Rails and stiles have been glued with #20 biscuits (2 per).

The back of the door will be rabetted on the inside to create a recess for the glass to sit in. 20mm all round of the glass will mate with the back of the door. I think i'm going to align the glass 15mm back from the front most edge of the door. I'm thinking a small amount of silicone sealant between the door and glass, then 3mm HDF to protect the back of the painted glass panels from being scratched over time by jackets, zips etc, then all held in with metal tabs fired from a Charnwood T225 tab driver.

See attached image showing the front face of the door for context. I have yet route the rabbets or fit the solid edging to the interior.

I am after opinions on whether this is the best method for building these, or if anyone has alternative proposals.

I am also looking for opinions on what i should do to the top and bottom edges which are currently exposed mdf, albeit not seen.

Thanks


----------



## RobinBHM (18 Sep 2020)

My thoughts are that the glass will be part of the structural integrity of the door and you therefore need an even bead of silicone all the way around to stick the door frame to the glass.

the 6mm glass and mdf will weight about 30kg so a pretty heavy door


----------



## wrightsonm (18 Sep 2020)

The door seems to be quite solid without the glass as it is, though I'm sure the glass will only add to the strength.

Im planning to fit the glass once it is in situ in the final room to make it a bit lighter to manoeuvre up stairs etc.

Yeah i was going for a robust door. So many sliding doors are rickety.


----------



## Ollie78 (18 Sep 2020)

If I were you I would not use silicone, better products are available. 
A hybrid polymer sealant is better Hodgsons heritage putty, Dryseal, Chemfix timbaglaze or even Stixall , a glazing tape could also be used.
Seal the exposed ends of the MDF with something even if it wont be seen.

Ollie


----------



## wrightsonm (19 Sep 2020)

Good point about sealing the mdf.

Ive watched a couple of videos of the products you have suggested and they appear to be used to seal between the glass and the white front fascia of an outside window. See attached. Many are also only available in white/black/grey. I'm not sure this is what I'm looking for. Though using the same product from behind would be ok.

Glazing tape looked like an interesting idea, though would i not be left with a small gap between my wooden front face and the glass face that would require filling with sealant? Maybe it is compressible and can be pushed down from behind before pinning from the back.

I was hoping that i would not need a bead of (clear) sealant around the glass and the inner door trim that would be visible, but thinking about it, the chances of a perfect fit on all 4 sides is probably a tolerance im unlikely to achieve...


----------

